# How to use closed captions?



## BillieBog (Jul 11, 2007)

I have a direct TV HD 400 Series 2 HR 10-250. Where can I find out how to turn closed captions on and off? If a program is closed captioned, do the captions automatically get recorded whether or not I have closed captions on? I have a new housemate that is a light sleeper and I want to use this. Now I have closed captions showing up on some programs and cannot turn them off. 

Help? Thanks,
Billie


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Closed Captions are a function of the TV. There must be a menu item to turn them on/off. I do believe that the HR10 records the CC.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

On an HR10-250, the Closed Captions are turned on and off in the Video Setup menu.

There isn't a quick way to access them.

The built in CC decoder in the TV only works when using it's built in tuner, as far as Digital or HD programs are concerned.

If you are using the S-Video or composite outputs of the HR10-250, the TV's built in CC decoder might work for non HD programs.
Component or HDMI, you'll have to use the HR10-250's CC decoder.


phox


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

CC is always recorded, assuming it is there in the first place. And it normally is.

708-flavor CC (used for ATSC and DVB digital transmissions) is embedded in the digital bitstream, and by all rights that should protect it through the encode/modulate/demodulate/record/playback/decode/rescale processing chain. It seems as if it should be able to be decoded in the display, especially over HDMI. But it isn't. For whatever reason, 720 and 1080 output strips it off, which is why you need to use the decoder in the Tivo. 480i CC survives, so it must be something about the output stages for HD.

Hopefully the next gen Tivo will be built by folks who understand CC, and will have these two important features missing from the HR10: 1). One-button CC. 2). CC option on mute.


----------

